# Upcoming Indie Game (New Music - DAW Cast Added)



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 24, 2019)

Hey everyone 

Wanted to share my first paid work in the gaming industry.

It was a commission for 3 tracks. Love to hear what you think


0:00 Main Titles
2:18 Farming & Exploration
5:35 Business & Trading


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 24, 2019)

this sucks and you suck. 

<3 that mode mixture right out the gate, simple but effective - and you kept it moving enough so it didn't get stale. 

2nd track hyrules as well, definitely could still sit in some family friendly sims/ect too. 

3rd track I like the muting pattern with the triangle, definitely has an almost royal/fairytale vibe. Nice rhythmic motif throughout - with a cool compound feel towards the end of it. 

all in all - the orchestration is extremely clean, fresh - and light. Envious my friend.


----------



## Harzmusic (Jun 24, 2019)

Started listening to it and meant to only check out the main theme. 
Ended up listening to the whole thing by the side and enjoyed it a lot! Nice work!


----------



## dariusofwest (Jun 24, 2019)

Really fun and lively music! Congrats on landing your first game music gig man!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks so much for the feedback. I worked my butt off on these tracks and I am so glad to finally be able to show them! 




ProfoundSilence said:


> 2nd track hyrules as well,


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 24, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> <3 that mode mixture right out the gate, simple but effective - and you kept it moving enough so it didn't get stale.


One thing I learnt about myself when composing these tracks was that I naturally jump around modes/mix/borrow very often. 


ProfoundSilence said:


> 3rd track I like the muting pattern with the triangle, definitely has an almost royal/fairytale vibe. Nice rhythmic motif throughout - with a cool compound feel towards the end of it.


Oo fairy tale? Interesting. I'm still a bit concerned that the motif is a bit too relentless in the third track.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 24, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> One thing I learnt about myself when composing these tracks was that I naturally jump around modes/mix/borrow very often.
> 
> Oo fairy tale? Interesting. I'm still a bit concerned that the motif is a bit too relentless in the third track.


gotta feel like a phat noble when you're makin them stacks $$$$ it has a nice pull to it - without being too fatiguing


----------



## Brian99 (Jun 24, 2019)

Very nice! care to share what libraries were used?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 24, 2019)

bzyboy said:


> Very nice! care to share what libraries were used?


Sure,
*Strings*
SSS
SCS
*Brass*
SSB
BB (mutes)
*Woowinds*
SSW
BWW exp for solos
*Piano*
OT The Grand
*Harp*
OT Harp I
*Percussion*
Mostly Spitfire but some Orchestral Tools in there too.


----------



## Kent (Jun 24, 2019)

Already unavailable? :(


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 27, 2019)

kmaster said:


> Already unavailable? :(


back up now with 100% more daw cast

now you can peak under my skirt you filthy pervs


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 27, 2019)

dariusofwest said:


> Really fun and lively music! Congrats on landing your first game music gig man!


Thank you and thank you


----------



## BlackDorito (Jun 28, 2019)

Very lively. I especially like the textures and orchestration in Tracks 2+3. [I think that clean and crisp solo oboe I'm hearing here and there is the BWW solo oboe.] It's OK to jump around! "Jump around" music needs to be composed bar by bar, and usually remains interesting on each listening. In contrast, "throw down a rhythmic pad, copy-paste 20 times, add a lead line" music can get boring. Good work on these pieces.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 28, 2019)

BlackDorito said:


> Very lively. I especially like the textures and orchestration in Tracks 2+3. [I think that clean and crisp solo oboe I'm hearing here and there is the BWW solo oboe.] It's OK to jump around! "Jump around" music needs to be composed bar by bar, and usually remains interesting on each listening. In contrast, "throw down a rhythmic pad, copy-paste 20 times, add a lead line" music can get boring. Good work on these pieces.


Yes It's the Berlin Solo Oboe. 

Thanks for the feedback . Good to hear regarding the other tracks


----------



## Assa (Jul 2, 2019)

Congrats! Lovely stuff, I really like your style


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 2, 2019)

Cool stuff! Well done


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 2, 2019)

I was humming 2:23 at work today. Given my morbid profession, it's quite inappropriate


----------



## 4al.Coda (Jul 2, 2019)

A very impressive work. Beautiful orchestration.
Congrats, I hope you will have more commission! You deserve it.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks for the comments ! great to hear many kind things. 


ProfoundSilence said:


> I was humming 2:23 at work today. Given my morbid profession, it's quite inappropriate


I'm just picturing mortician


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 3, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Thanks for the comments ! great to hear many kind things.
> 
> I'm just picturing mortician


laughs mysteriously


----------



## Smittenden (Jul 6, 2019)

Congrats on landing the gig! This is great work, I'm impressed. Clearly you put a lot of time and effort into these tracks. Much respect!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 6, 2019)

Smittenden said:


> Congrats on landing the gig! This is great work, I'm impressed. Clearly you put a lot of time and effort into these tracks. Much respect!


Cheers!


----------



## FGBR (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## Kony (Jul 27, 2019)

Smittenden said:


> Congrats on landing the gig! This is great work, I'm impressed. Clearly you put a lot of time and effort into these tracks. Much respect!


+1


----------

